# Deer hunting season



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2008)

Deer season starts this week, Good luck to all hunters! If you happen on someone's field leave it alone! Some growers will shot you over a little bit of weed. 
Hunt safely and enjoy your time with Mother Nature!

:48: :tokie: :48: 

:headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 13, 2008)

and good luck to you sir.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Oct 13, 2008)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> ! Some growers will shot you over a little bit of weed.



I think it's been provin that even the most docile growers will kill someone over there plant, with the responses to the thread where someone said a hunter found someones grow.  I thought we were all peaceful around here, till you get in the way of there plants.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 13, 2008)

My kinda hunting.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 13, 2008)

just had some 24 hr marinated tenderloin last night..venison chili tonite. 
been season here. mmmm...no beef for this mutt this winter 
we have a very "liberal" hunting season here..3 months long and 2 buck/day max. 10 total for season. 
prolly get 1-2 (meat eating now a gift) but 2 last me all yr.


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 13, 2008)

does have been in here since sept 6, bucks and bear came in saturday. no luck yet, but i got straps left from last year. and stew meat too.

mutt i gotta go defrost some now, you got me drooling. try marinating in itallian dressing, its a good switch from the honey taryaki

we're CRUSHED with does this year and the dgif gave us from sept 6 to nov 1 for archery, nov 1 to 15 for muzzleloader, nov 15 to jan 3 for gun and a late anterless from jan3 to march 28.

my wife is gonna kill me........................good thing she dosent know where my treestands are or im sure she'd sabotage them.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2008)

Good Luck everyone  Take care and be safe


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 13, 2008)

you'll shoot your eye out! If your going to play with guns, keep it sober. Good hunting


----------



## Mutt (Oct 13, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> mutt i gotta go defrost some now, you got me drooling. try marinating in itallian dressing, its a good switch from the honey taryaki


I marinated 24 hrs. in balsamic vinaigrette some fresh peppercorn and garlic, splash of lemon juice n touch of beer. 
pan cooked it in butter and tossed over rice..added some flour to the juice and made some gravy to go with it. tossed in some steamed green beans and okra too..mmmm


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 13, 2008)

shut yo mouf.

i know whats for dinner tommorow!!!!!!!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 13, 2008)

BTW sam adams cherry wheat makes a good beer marinade


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 13, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Oct 13, 2008)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Deer season starts this week, Good luck to all hunters! If you happen on someone's field leave it alone! Some growers will shot you over a little bit of weed.
> Hunt safely and enjoy your time with Mother Nature!


 


*:rant: I am sorry if I find someones grow on my land, it really doesnt bother me but I wont take the heat anymore, after last years $$$ issue and I'll just leave it to Bro-In-Law to post His cameras to catch the unlucky grower *

*Perhaps an explanation, LEO around here anyway, puts UP remote cameras on any discovered grows where they dont immediately catch the growers. It is entirely possible to walk into such a grow and prudence would suggest caution, eh *

*That said, I will also try and warn anyone that the jig is UP and not to come back to their grow once it has been compromized, not an easy thing to do and stay out of the way of LEO :hubba:*

*If I came upon your grow on public land, I'd just stay away from it, as best I could, hoping not to compromise it or myself *

*If I came upon your grow on a friends land, I'd tell him straight away  *

*I suppose it is not practical to grow on your own land, eh, so that's the risk you gotta take when you borrow anothers garden to grow in  *

*As for getting shot at, that would be a bad thing indeed*:bolt:


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 13, 2008)

Never been hunting but can't wait for my 1st time this year on a friend's land.  Do i sense a biggest buck competition?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> mutt i gotta go defrost some now, you got me drooling. try marinating in itallian dressing, its a good switch from the honey taryaki



If you like italian dressing clan try Chavettas. Marinade for a half hour or cook it in that stuff.............:hubba::holysheep:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 13, 2008)

I dress and butcher my own deer, we do sausage and everything. My favorite is to take the tenderloins in 4" chunks and wrap that baby up with fresh bacon (if you have a slaughter house nearby  ) , brown sugar, real maple syrup (just before you pull them out) and bbq or broil them...... *no smilie for tongue hanging out and hitting the floor.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 13, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> just had some 24 hr marinated tenderloin last night..venison chili tonite.
> been season here. mmmm...no beef for this mutt this winter
> we have a very "liberal" hunting season here..3 months long and 2 buck/day max. 10 total for season.
> prolly get 1-2 (meat eating now a gift) but 2 last me all yr.


 
Wow, where's that at Mutt??? Here you get two a year max and they're little puny blacktails (unless you get drawn for an x and muley's on the menu). If you are really, REALLY lucky you might get the nod for an elk tag. But then you may as well play the lotto and take the money for a trip to Idaho.


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 13, 2008)

Now Mutt, how come you didn't invite me to dinner?  I see how ya are.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2008)

:rant: There is a new problem in the woods, the people who  dump their "meth lab" trash:cry:  along four-wheeler trails and logging roads. IMO everyone should have their own:woohoo:  freedom of choice in "drugs". But we(the human race) should protect the "MOTHER EARTH" at all cost.

:48: :tokie: :48:

:headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## Dexter (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there too many deer in the US?


----------



## nvthis (Oct 14, 2008)

Dexter said:
			
		

> Is there too many deer in the US?


 
Funny you should ask, but in some places, yes. It's our fault, though. We have eliminated most of their natural predators. Mostly in the case of white tail. The herds have actually flourished to unhealthy levels beside human populations. This makes for sickly animals and poor genetics. They are like kangaroos. They just keep multiplying. The Australian gov't kills hundreds of thousands of kangaroo every year to keep the kang population healthy and disease free. Our gov't does the same thing to the bison herds around Yellowstone etc., though to a lesser degree. Kind of like our gov't attempting to erradicate every wild hemp plant they can find.... In a strange twist it allows you and I to grow fantastic strains with little fear of crossing with genetic rope.

And to avoid any arguement what-so-ever, allow me to say this: As far as the above goes, that is at least as I hear it. Ahem.


----------



## Hick (Oct 14, 2008)

Dexter said:
			
		

> Is there too many deer in the US?


yea, but there's too many people, too. And they don't give us a season on them :cry:


----------



## andy52 (Oct 14, 2008)

i could kill all i wanted sitting on my back deck.there is corn and soy bean fields on all sides of the property here and they are always coming thru the back yard to access the fields.of course i put yellow gold out for them all summer long also.the 1st day of season in 06 i killed a 12 point sitting on the deck.no sport .i also dress all my own meat.hang em in the pole barn and jerk the hide off.theni soak the quarters in ice water for several days to get all the blood out of the meat.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 14, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> yea, but there's too many people, too. And they don't give us a season on them :cry:


 
:yeahthat: The herd needs thinning! Thanks for all your shared wisdom HICK.

:yeahthat: andy52 you are a lucky man!

:doh:Sorry about "Meth lab" dump rant, found one on my land. the sorry @%$#%^&*(*) holes

:48: :tokie: :48: 

:headbang2: :bong1:


----------



## Dexter (Oct 15, 2008)

Imagine it's better sport than roos, probably better meat too( my dogs love roadkill roo tail ).
You must get to see some good country. What do you use rifle, bow?
Sh*t we need a firearm license, to get a paintball marker. Pretty tough getting gun license unless your a farmer.
Maybe someone needs to cut a big o'le hole in the fence at the venison farm


I probably would'nt be any good, played 'Cabala's Deer Hunter' on the pc and I normally die of exauhstion or crash my atv before I manage to kill anything

Dexter :bong1:


----------



## Hick (Oct 15, 2008)

Dexter said:
			
		

> I normally die of exauhstion or crash my atv before I manage to kill anything
> 
> Dexter :bong1:


...sounds a LOT like real life hunting season!!! .. :rofl:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 15, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i could kill all i wanted sitting on my back deck.there is corn and soy bean fields on all sides of the property here and they are always coming thru the back yard to access the fields.of course i put yellow gold out for them all summer long also.the 1st day of season in 06 i killed a 12 point sitting on the deck.no sport .i also dress all my own meat.hang em in the pole barn and jerk the hide off.theni soak the quarters in ice water for several days to get all the blood out of the meat.



*you know..I think me and you'd make good friends in "real life"

I quarter the deer then pack it in Ice and salt, and top it off with water...
then I ride it around in the back of my truck for a few days(vibration helps purge the blood).. the cooler has to have a drain valve/hole so you can drain the bloody water once a day and refill with fresh salt,ice, and water.
Gets rid of all that "wild" taste from the blood

*_*.."If guns kill people,then... pencils misspell words, cars make people people drive drunk, and spoons made Rosie O'Donnell fat!"..*_


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 8, 2009)

Figure this is a good thread to revive.  I went out today to check out my roommate's land with him and sight my gun.  2 shots, both hit same place 3 inches from target on a gun that hasn't been shot since my grandfather left it to me 15 years ago... Not bad huh?  Anybody here grabbing the rifle this year?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

I have 2 in the freezer already the ol'bow is dead on this year. My guns are always clean and sighted in.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 9, 2009)

It's jerky time


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

4 more day and I will be making jerky:yay:


----------



## IRISH (Nov 9, 2009)

4 days Oz man? my whitetail shotgun season begins on the 15th of this month, and goes two weeks. i plan for this season every year. will not be taking no young'ins afield this season. will be just me, my gun, my weed, and hoping on the record buck...  ...

6 days from now, my terrain will turn into a blood letting on deer. good thing we have our own property to hunt. the state game areas, in the forests are a very dangerous place to hunt, because there are so many hunters out there... please be careful, and respect the lines drawn...

i have taken one doe in bow season already. that one was shared 'tween 3 families. i will take a buck with shotgun for my neighbor, and one for self. one will carry me til next season...

i took my doe this season with a crossbow. it used to be a vet, and disabled only hunt, then, this season, for deer population control, dnr opened xbow to all of age...

have a safe hunt, and play nice...good luck to all that go afield. may you be blessed with bringing home your quarry...Irish...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 9, 2009)

The deer has been in the freezer for 26 days I alway freeze for 30 days to kill bacteria before making jerky. Got the first 2 with bow. If I wan't to I could set on front or back porch and fill all my tags. I try for 4 deer a year to stay in deer meat year round.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 9, 2009)

the actual hunt sounds fun might have to give this a try sure beats the way us mexicans do it we just buy the live deer and off goes the head.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Nov 10, 2009)

Haven't got mine yet this year.... Bow is alot harder than gun, so shotgun is like guaramteed filled freezors


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Not all mexicans eastla! I can't believe i missed thi thread! Waiting on my 303 to arrive from texas to try an bag one fer me and the misses. Never hunted on the eastcoast, ought to be interesting. i hang my deer up by the back hooves fer a couple of hrs, it bleeds out nice this way. Take the ribs place them in foil with stalks of celery 2-3 should do per set. 1-can cream of mushroom, salt, pepper, garlic to taste. Place in oven on 250-275 fer 3-4 hrs on a cooking sheet or pyrex( glass cookware). The celery will help the ribs from drying out! The only thing left to do is open the foil and brown your ribs top to your likeness, usually done on broil. This can also be done on the grill! Gonna try some homemade canna-sausage if i bag one this year.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW. I almost killed myself swerving to avoid killing what i perceived to be the smallest mouse i may have ever seen on the road the other day.

Couldnt imagin actually going out of my way to shoot an animal that big. 

However, i dont look down on the sport, just not for me. Ever since i watched my Grandfather cut the heads off the roosters i raised from chicks, ive never been able to eat anything ive seen alive.

call me a wuss, just how i feel, but i do enjoy a nice venison, or even sausage from wild pig given to me by the good ol boys i work with!


----------



## JBonez (Nov 10, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> the actual hunt sounds fun might have to give this a try sure beats the way us mexicans do it we just buy the live deer and off goes the head.





lol.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 10, 2009)

GG420 there is no garrenty in hunting except cold feet and finger. I have seen guys sight in a 1 inch group at a hundred yards then miss at 30 yards.


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh I know man, I just get lucky. After bowhunting, I have more respect for avid bowhunters, it is TOUGH. Shotgun and muzzleloading are a walk in the park in comparason. I live in a densly populated deer area... I enjoy pig hunting too btw


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 10, 2009)

Watch OUT guys!  I think they're READY for u, too....

:holysheep:

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNGGbozilko&feature=related


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 10, 2009)

Jb you sound like a friend of mine, don't hunt but is the first at the table for deer or boar. I try to give him at least half a deer every year.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 10, 2009)

Amen Ozzy!!  The tweakers in the mid-west leave their byproducts all over the country side here to.  They should be shot!  I think most pot growers are for the most part environmental, who wants to grow in contaminted soil.  When I was doing the gurilla growing I left my spots cleaner than when I started.  I don't know how many times I went out to check crops and scared up whitetails...lots.  I haven't gun hunted sinse I got out of the Army.  I don't trust alot of them guys drinkin at 6 am with loaded shotguns, shootin at everything but the bucks.


----------



## JBonez (Nov 10, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Jb you sound like a friend of mine, don't hunt but is the first at the table for deer or boar. I try to give him at least half a deer every year.



thats me!

And be sure to send that other half my way, lol.

For real tho, i dont look down on those that do hunt, you get it honest. In fact, who is morally more correct???

Me for buying my meat? 

Or you for doing what nature really intended?

dang it, now i gotta go get a bite, this thread is like watching those dang cooking shows, instant hunger!


----------



## UCanDoIt (Nov 10, 2009)

I filled one of my tags on a decent buck with the old Mathews DXT.
I will be heading out in a few minutes to try and fill one of my 2 Doe Permits. I have 4 tags left. I donate at least 2 deer a year to the Venison Donation Program. This will go to the less fortunate, so they can have red protiens. I also give one to the land owner that lets me hunt on his land. He is a parapalegic and loves his venison.
Good luck to those who havent harvested yet...be safe!!!


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Respect to the hunter who feed his family and his nieghbors as well!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2009)

I keep reading the word Tags.

What does that mean?

eace:


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

In america you need a lisence to hunt deer and you have a limit. a tag is a tear off piece of paper attached to your license that you tie off to the deer with a twisty. You then report your kill to the parks and wildlife fer records. All the info is kept to prevent you from going over your limit.


----------



## UCanDoIt (Nov 10, 2009)

HIE...When you purchase your Hunting liscense, they give you certain tags that allow you certain deer. Some states alot more than others. In other words...you can't just go out and shoot what you want. In my state, I am allowed 1 deer of either sex during archery season. You get another tag that must be an antlered deer for firearm season. They also let you apply in a lottery system for antlerless deer only.(this tag costs an extra $10) There is also a Blackpowder season that is the late season that allows you another deer. If you harvest an antlered deer with archery, you are only allowed to harvest an antlerless deer during Blackpowder season>
I hope I didn't confuse you...I doubt it, you are one smart cat

Oh, BTW...right afer I posted a few back. I got in my treestand at 3:30pm and filled one of my antlerless deer tags at 4:10pm. Now I have some work ahead of me. Anyone need a few venison steaks? I also make Kielbasa, Summer Sausage, Italian Sausage, Jerky...etc.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Guys 

I now understand.

Its great learning new stuff 

I have a question though, if you have your tag and get no kill, what happens?

eace:


----------



## UCanDoIt (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Chef...are you a Chef?
The reason I ask is because I am as well. I am an Executive Chef/Professor in a restaurant with classroom and lab kitchen at a State University. The restaurant is open to the general public but we teach a full hands on Hospitality Program. 
Keep on cooking Chef


----------



## UCanDoIt (Nov 10, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Thanks Guys
> 
> I now understand.
> 
> ...


 
That means you have an empty freezer and the State keepsyour money:cry:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2009)

Surely some must bag 3 and declare a single tag shot.

It must happen a lot.

There must be many who just go and do it with no licence.

eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 10, 2009)

You get caught hunting here with out licences and get $500 to $1000 fine up to 6 months in jail and lose of bow or gun, radios, gps, 4-wheeler, etc,etc any thing you have on you that is used in hunting. Fine can go up per offence to.


----------



## tcbud (Nov 10, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Surely some must bag 3 and declare a single tag shot.
> 
> It must happen a lot.
> 
> ...


 
It is called poaching when doing it out of season......they call deer "side hill salmon" round here when they are taken out of season.


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

Back in texas it's called spotlight hunting,hehehe and it's illegal. Was a chef fer over 25 yrs before i retired early ucan.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 10, 2009)

jbonez my grandpa use to raise his own chickens crazy how there still standing/running after having theres heads removed 


what happens if i hit a deer with the "truck" can i keep it?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> what happens if i hit a deer with the "truck" can i keep it?


 
There is a very strange law here.

If a vehicle hits a deer it is to drive on and leave the deer.

The vehicle behind is allowed to claim it.

eace:


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 10, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Surely some must bag 3 and declare a single tag shot.
> 
> It must happen a lot.
> 
> ...


The game wardens from the Dept. of Fish and Wildlife in my state are absolutely ruthless. They even go so far as to plant deer "dummies" off of remote roads just at the treeline. Say it's a "bucks only, 2-point minimum" area (GMU), they'll set up a doe dummy and stake it out to see if anyone will stop and take a "pot-shot" at it. God help you if you do. They bust idiots every year in my GMU! 

To show you how ruthless the wardens are: My neighbor's moron son and several of his buddies went out for modern center-fire elk last year. He managed to fill his bag, and the harvested bull met all requirements for the game management unit he was in. Peachy. One other fella also bagged out and _his_ animal was regulation too. No problem, right? Well, being inexperienced and stupid, they tried the oldest trick in the book; they affixed their tags onto the antler as required by law, but they didn't fill them (tags) out. Here you have to actually write down what GMU you're in, time of day, animal stats (point count, bull or cow, etc.) in ink, and then you have to physically punch a hole in the tag corresponding to the bag count (in this case "1"). Folks used to do this, and if stopped on the way out of the woods by a DFWL officer they'd claim to have forgotten, but would point out that they had indeed "tagged" their animal. The thinking was: If you can get all the way home without being stopped, you stash the elk then head back out for another one 'cuz your tag's still blank. The wardens got wise to this like 50 years ago. Well, the boys got stopped on their way home and their story didn't fly. They both lost their animals, their trucks, their rifles (one was a beautiful Sauer 200 .30-06 w/leupold VX-3L 4.5-14x56mm scope that I'd sold his Dad), and were both fined $2000. To boot, they can't hunt in the state for 10 years, and even then they would have to file for a special dispensation. Howz that for ruthless?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2009)

snaxforgandhi said:
			
		

> Howz that for ruthless?


 
I got divorced.

I know ruthless :rofl:

I cant understand how power is given to remove all this equipment, what happens to it?

eace:


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 10, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> ...I cant understand how power is given to remove all this equipment, what happens to it?eace:


It's the same as when the LEOs seize vehicles, homes, equipment, etc., from drug dealers; it's all stuff used in the commision of a crime, so it's forfeit. Then, when they have enough contraband to warrant it, the state'll have an auction, the proceeds of which go to their respective funds, in this case it'd go to the DFWL budget fund, or the state's general fund. 

~Snax


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 12, 2009)

snaxforgandhi said:
			
		

> It's the same as when the LEOs seize vehicles, homes, equipment, etc., from drug dealers; it's all stuff used in the commision of a crime, so it's forfeit. Then, when they have enough contraband to warrant it, the state'll have an auction, the proceeds of which go to their respective funds, in this case it'd go to the DFWL budget fund, or the state's general fund.
> 
> ~Snax



DNR (Dept. of Natural Resources) is everywhere!  hahaha


----------



## Hick (Nov 12, 2009)

snaxforgandhi said:
			
		

> It's the same as when the LEOs seize vehicles, homes, equipment, etc., from drug dealers; it's all stuff used in the commision of a crime, so it's forfeit. Then, when they have enough contraband to warrant it, the state'll have an auction, the proceeds of which go to their respective funds, in this case it'd go to the DFWL budget fund, or the state's general fund.
> 
> ~Snax



......AND.. you wanna' hear the kicker??... The actual "owner" of property used in the commission of a crime, need not even have knowledge of it's use. And it still becomes "state property". 
  that is, if I borrow my neighbors truck to run to town to get gas for my truck, and along the way, see one of the afore mentioned 'decoy' deer, stop and take a shot with 'his' rifle from the gun rack in the rear window. 
  All of the property in the truck and the truck are subject to seizure. 
   Same with growing an illegal garden. If you sneak on the family farm or even a neighbors property and grow, that property is subject to seizure. With or without the owners knowledge or consent. 
kooool ehh???


----------



## pcduck (Nov 12, 2009)

> Same with growing an illegal garden. If you sneak on the family farm or even a neighbors property and grow, that property is subject to seizure. With or without the owners knowledge or consent.
> kooool ehh???



Just one more reason to dislike trespassers.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 12, 2009)

bagged a nice 13 point elk in az, totaled the truck, but 1 call to game and fish and he came out and tagged it for me. oh.. it was wifeys truck. $


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 12, 2009)

kinda expensive


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 12, 2009)

:holysheep: THATS CRAZY !   

maybie hitting one is not so good of an idea . so can it be any type of rifle or do they got regulations?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes there are regs that differ state to state WV a .243 is the smallest caliber rifle, you are allowed to hunt. Ohio accross the river does not allow rifles just shotgun slugs. You can hunt deer with pistols above 357 mag. with a pistol permit.


----------



## SicSativa (Nov 12, 2009)

I got my Buck opening Day!  20 minutes in my blind. Nice 8 point, 16 inch spread. Should be havin some BBQ tomorrow. Love the backstrap.


----------



## dr pyro (Nov 12, 2009)

shot gun has not started for me but i got a small 8 pointer 3 weeks ago and just got a doe yesterday. i got 1 week left for archery the shotgun. then when my state ends i go to the state right next to me and hunt shotgun there. 2 weeks from then blackpowder. i always fill my tags opening day for shotgun. last yr i tagged 8 point buck and a doe within 30 seconds of each other could have shot 2 more if i had more tags


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 13, 2009)

hunting animals might not be for me too much rules


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ......AND.. you wanna' hear the kicker??... The actual "owner" of property used in the commission of a crime, need not even have knowledge of it's use. And it still becomes "state property".
> that is, if I borrow my neighbors truck to run to town to get gas for my truck, and along the way, see one of the afore mentioned 'decoy' deer, stop and take a shot with 'his' rifle from the gun rack in the rear window.
> All of the property in the truck and the truck are subject to seizure.
> Same with growing an illegal garden. If you sneak on the family farm or even a neighbors property and grow, that property is subject to seizure. With or without the owners knowledge or consent.
> kooool ehh???


I knew about the DNR regs on seized property, but the deal about your land being forfeit if someone else is growin' on it?! That's seriously bunk! I've got acreage! And it's all pristine undeveloped PNW rain forest, perfect to hide in. Yikes! Now I'm seized by the need to go out and walk every inch of it to make sure nobody's trying to ruin my day!


----------



## nvthis (Nov 13, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> View attachment 139127
> 
> 
> View attachment 139128
> kinda expensive


 
Ehh.. Pre tenderized? Why would you wanna tag that:confused2: Hehe wifey must have been thrilled.


----------



## Hick (Nov 13, 2009)

hee hee .. nice "shot" Ca$h..:giggle:  personally, I've never managed to bag one with any projectile traveling less that 2000 f.p.s.  :hubba:


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Nov 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ...personally, I've never managed to bag one with any projectile traveling less that 2000 f.p.s. :hubba:


2000fps eh? Well, let's see..we take the 2000 and multilply it by.....and then divide it by the number of....mumble,mumble... Aha! So, you're saying that you don't think that truck could do 1,363mph? Yeah, you're prob'ly right. Don't look like she could do much over 900mph to me...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 13, 2009)

they may "have the right" to seize property for someone growing on your land, but I doubt that it happens very often, or the Ohio, and Michigan State Gov't would own many many acres of farmland (speaking of these states cause I've lived in them).  My uncle had a few grows found by the eye in the sky yrs back, and he just played it off as he didn't know where it came from, how's he supposed to monitor 150 acres of corn. They never even questioned it.  I know that I have grown on farmers land that got compromised and they never got in any trouble. (even had permission from a couple of them). So, while the may "have the right" I don't think they follow through with it very often, and I don't think it would stand up in court very easy.  You can't just take away someones land that easy, especially if it's been farmed by the same family for many generations.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 13, 2009)

gave the meat away, antifreze???, my bud came and got my trl, gave him the rack. just glad didn't come thru winshield, wifey got a fat check from ins co $


----------



## Hick (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe it varies from state to state too LF.  I've seen te seizure law being used more as a method of coercion.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 13, 2009)

that makes sense, coercion, the threat of loosing the land might be enough for some to squeel....and man it would suck to be the first "example"


----------

